# They say a picture is worth a thousand words



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Supercharger install is now complete, making tons more power and holy god is it fast. TVS1900 Magnuson Supercharger. I was really looking for alot of whistle but it really doesn't so I guess It's a sleeper car. 



Now to get rid of that pesky 3.2 Pulley and go down to about a 2.9 Guess I will need to contact Magnuson to get a new one anyone have any ruff idea's on what the price for the replacement pulleys are?


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks killer.. sleeper... thats always good...


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks awesome. What kind of air filter do you use?


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

If you're looking for more sound adding a open filter intake should help a lot.


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great, I bet it's a blast to drive.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FWIW IATs with a supercharger (or turbo) are even more important as compression of air raises the temp and upping the pulley speed will make it even higher. A good cool air source and even meth or water injection is highly desirable.


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks cool I bet its a blast to drive.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

stephen77375 said:


> Supercharger install is now complete, making tons more power and holy god is it fast. TVS1900 Magnuson Supercharger. I was really looking for alot of whistle but it really doesn't so I guess It's a sleeper car.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get rid of that pesky 3.2 Pulley and go down to about a 2.9 Guess I will need to contact Magnuson to get a new one anyone have any ruff idea's on what the price for the replacement pulleys are?


Who did the installation?


----------

